# Van Duncks Genever Bottle Pics



## jskirk (Jul 2, 2011)

I was also wondering if anyone has any info on this, Age Rarity ?  It is embossed 

 Van Dunck's
 Genever
 Trade Mark
 Ware & Schmitz


----------



## jskirk (Jul 2, 2011)

pic


----------



## tigue710 (Jul 2, 2011)

I think 1880's or so.  Known to collectors as the Van Duncks coachmen, they are common but sought after... They used to do around 200 but lately I've seen em going for 80-100


----------



## jskirk (Jul 2, 2011)

Very cool Thankyou for the info This is the best  bottle I have found so far.  Jay


----------



## suzanne (Jul 2, 2011)

Wow.


----------

